# How much did your IVF medications cost you ladies in the USA?



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am tryingto do some reasearch into the cost of the medications for one cyle of IVF and I would appreciate any info that ladies in the USA that are paying for their services out of their own pockets. If any ladies can recommend a specific pharmacy to order the meds from to save money, or any deals that you have found. 

A quick background about me, My DH has a low sperm count as a result of a 14 year old vasectomy that he got reversed. I also just recently had a hsyteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and a laparascopy that made sure that my second fallopian tube was open because we thought it might of been blocked, my 2 tubes are open though.:thumbup: But my DR discovered that I have endometriosis, my DR removed the Endo but he also found scar tissue and removed that as well. I have a clean bill of health for now and we are ready to move on with our TTC plans. The only problem is that the Endo and the scar tissue can grow back over time, so I feel like my window for a successful pregnancy is limited. My DR said I have about 1 year before the Endo can grow back and there is a 5 to 10% chance every year it can grow back. I do have a mild case of Endo though.

So right now my DH & me are considering IVF with ICSI and we may not try IUI next just because of the low success rates with IUI and the fact that if we pay for IUI it takes awa from our savings and ability to be able to afford to do the IVF with ICSI.


----------



## MoBaby

around 3K...last cycle I got lucky and my insurance made a mistake and paid 100%...

And my IVF w/ ICSI cost was about 12K. So total 15K per cycle (and 3 cycles later and bfn will do a frozen cycle which will be 4K with meds and all).


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> around 3K...last cycle I got lucky and my insurance made a mistake and paid 100%...
> 
> And my IVF w/ ICSI cost was about 12K. So total 15K per cycle (and 3 cycles later and bfn will do a frozen cycle which will be 4K with meds and all).

Thanks for the info. I am sorry that your first few cycles weren't a success!!:hugs::hugs: I hope that your next cycle gets you a BFP!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey there - ours was around $13,000 for two cycles with medication. 6k fee for two cycles around 4k in ultrasounds and blood draws and 3k in meds. I think that everywhere is different. Best of luck :)


----------



## Cynthia86

My meds were $2,500. Best of luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the info ladies!!! :flower:

I found a clinic back in my home state thatI am originally from that will do one round of IVF with ICSI for $4,500.00 and a 2cnd cycle for $6,000.00 total, they provide discounts on additional cycles that are needed. It is way cheaper, and about half of the cost than the ferility clinic that I have close to my home that I have been going to currently. 

On the fertility clinic that I want to go to website, it says 1 cycle of IVF meds is about3k, but they also say it depends on how high of doses you need your meds to be.

My pharmacy plan will cover a few of the meds like progesterone, but I was really hoping to find out the specific costs on the injectible drugs for one cycle of IVF. I have heard that the injectibles are where the bigger costs come in!! 

Any specific info you girls can give on the injectibe drugs and cost would be appreciated!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It depends on how long you need to stim for I guess. One vial of Lupron - the supressant - is $160 and you discard any unused after your cycle. I used Follistem to stim with. I ony needed a 900 unitl cartridge this cycle because my estrogen was high and that cost me around $800. Lots of times though they will have you stim with 200units of the stim for a week or whatever - the time can vary - so it would then cost more. Some clinics have you use Gonal instead, which is more expensive. They should give you a price list at the clinic. The good thing with meds is you can put them on a credit card:)


----------



## MoBaby

Freedoms fertility pharmacy has great prices and is well known. You can go there and look. Most women usually will need gonal f and menopur (or similar) and lupron (or similar). I have normal response and used 2 gonal f pens and 3 boxes of menopur and 1 vial of lupron. The 3rd was a little different and I used 3 gonal f 900 pens, 3 menopur and specially made microdose lupron. And then you will new estrogen patches or tabs and crinone or progesterone in oil. There are other combos of meds but they generally run around the same price.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Geeeze - you had to use 3 of those 900 gonal pens last cycle? Aren't those like 1400 each? ooouch.


----------



## wannabeprego

MissAnnabelle said:


> It depends on how long you need to stim for I guess. One vial of Lupron - the supressant - is $160 and you discard any unused after your cycle. I used Follistem to stim with. I ony needed a 900 unitl cartridge this cycle because my estrogen was high and that cost me around $800. Lots of times though they will have you stim with 200units of the stim for a week or whatever - the time can vary - so it would then cost more. Some clinics have you use Gonal instead, which is more expensive. They should give you a price list at the clinic. The good thing with meds is you can put them on a credit card:)

Thank you so much for the info!! It is very helpful!! Congrats on your pregnancy!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!

:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulationsa.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Freedoms fertility pharmacy has great prices and is well known. You can go there and look. Most women usually will need gonal f and menopur (or similar) and lupron (or similar). I have normal response and used 2 gonal f pens and 3 boxes of menopur and 1 vial of lupron. The 3rd was a little different and I used 3 gonal f 900 pens, 3 menopur and specially made microdose lupron. And then you will new estrogen patches or tabs and crinone or progesterone in oil. There are other combos of meds but they generally run around the same price.

Thank you for the info!! :flower: I will be sure to check out that pharmacy!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Miss Annabelle, I will be sure to ask the fertilty clinic for the full detailed pricing info for the meds and the dosage. The clinic is 6 hours away from me so I have to try to find the time to drive up there and I am lucky that I have family in the area and i can stay with them well I go to the appointments and well I do the IVF cycle!!

I found this IVF monthly scheduleon their website which shows the meds you have to take. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ivfcalendar.gif


----------



## MoBaby

MissAnnabelle said:


> Geeeze - you had to use 3 of those 900 gonal pens last cycle? Aren't those like 1400 each? ooouch.

The clinic pharm sells them to their IVF pts for $630 each.and I got lucky and paid nothing for my meds last cycle... Insurance somehow reset my fertility limit and I had met my deductible :) but that was it. I'm maxed out again!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - that's pretty good. That price I said is the one from my Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy price list - so I guess that people should not go there! lol


----------



## MoBaby

Or cvs! It's like over $1200 there! I'd go w/freedom and pay cash then submit to insurance For reimbursement....That way you pay the least and if you have a fertility limit their prices are lower so you can get more bang for your buck. 

Sometimes insurance companies make you go to a certain pharmacy... Call and make sure


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey ladies what does "STIM" mean? I am new to learning about the IVF w/ICSI so I am not familiar with all of the terms and stuff. :blush:


----------



## MoBaby

That refers to the part of the cycle where they are making your follicles grow.. Short for stimulation


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> That refers to the part of the cycle where they are making your follicles grow.. Short for stimulation

Thanks hun!! :hugs: One other quick one, what does "FET" mean?:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Frozen (thawed) embryo transfer


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Frozen (thawed) embryo transfer

Thanks again!!! :winkwink: I hope you are having a good weekend!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Does anybody else have a pharmacy that they used to buy their IVF meds from that they felt was the cheapest price out there??


----------



## chellesama

I don't know if it was cheap since J&H handled all that, but I found Alexander Twin Pharmacy to be super easy to work with. They called to make sure I knew when I had anything coming out, that I would be home to sign for it, and they do next day shipping to anywhere in the U.S. even though they're located in NJ!

I took a quick peek at their website, and they don't list any prices. But they have a toll free number and they'll look up your insurance info to see what's covered for you when you call. I would imagine that they'll give you the prices then.


----------



## wannabeprego

chellesama said:


> I don't know if it was cheap since J&H handled all that, but I found Alexander Twin Pharmacy to be super easy to work with. They called to make sure I knew when I had anything coming out, that I would be home to sign for it, and they do next day shipping to anywhere in the U.S. even though they're located in NJ!
> 
> I took a quick peek at their website, and they don't list any prices. But they have a toll free number and they'll look up your insurance info to see what's covered for you when you call. I would imagine that they'll give you the prices then.

Thanks for the info!!:flower: Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## s08

My clinic recommended going through MDR Pharmacy out of CA, and I thought they were great. Ordered every over the phone and they do next-day delivery. Not sure if they are the cheapest our not, but they seemed reasonable. I have Aetna insurance, and going through Aetna Specialty Pharmacy was SOOO much more expensive. 

I paid $2600 out of pocket for my IVF fresh cycle meds. That is lower than a lot of people because I only stimmed 9 days on fairly low doses and insurance covered some meds. My insurance didn&#8217;t cover the following injectables:

Follistim pen (225 iu/day)
Menopur (75 iu/day)
Hcg trigger

My insurance covered: progesterone suppositories, doxycycline (for dh and me before retrieval), vicodin (for after retrieval) and injectable Lupron. 

Also, my clinic charges $12,600 for the IVF process (before meds and no ICSI or assisted hatching). 

Hope this is helpful. Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

s08 said:


> My clinic recommended going through MDR Pharmacy out of CA, and I thought they were great. Ordered every over the phone and they do next-day delivery. Not sure if they are the cheapest our not, but they seemed reasonable. I have Aetna insurance, and going through Aetna Specialty Pharmacy was SOOO much more expensive.
> 
> I paid $2600 out of pocket for my IVF fresh cycle meds. That is lower than a lot of people because I only stimmed 9 days on fairly low doses and insurance covered some meds. My insurance didnt cover the following injectables:
> 
> Follistim pen (225 iu/day)
> Menopur (75 iu/day)
> Hcg trigger
> 
> My insurance covered: progesterone suppositories, doxycycline (for dh and me before retrieval), vicodin (for after retrieval) and injectable Lupron.
> 
> Also, my clinic charges $12,600 for the IVF process (before meds and no ICSI or assisted hatching).
> 
> Hope this is helpful. Good luck!

Thank you for the info!!! Yes, it is very helpful!!!:flower: I will look into using the pharmacy that you mentioned!!! :thumbup:

Congrats on your pregnancy!! H&H 9 months to you!!:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey there :flower: 

My first ivf/icsi was one year ago so I'm not sure if prices have changed all that much, but when we did it, our insurance would not cover any injectibles so I called like 5 or 6 different pharmacies (including Freedom pharmacy). For me, it worked out to be somewhere in the range of $600 or so cheaper to use Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy. They had some programs you could sign up for that gave discounts on the Follistim which as you know already is one of the pricey ones. All you had to do was give them your email address and confirm it. I was on 300 units for 10 days so I had to get like 3 of the 900 pens plus another 300. But a little tip they don't tell you is that the pens are typically overfilled, so if you measure out your doses carefully and use each pen completely, you might have some leftover. I had the entire 300 pen plus some of my last 900 pen leftover after 10 days of stims. ... AND they don't expire when the box says. My RE has told me we can still use what I had leftover from my last cycle for the next one. That might be controversial with some ladies, but I've heard the same thing from several sources. :winkwink:

My insurance covered only oral meds or like the crinone suppositories. The Lupron and Ovidrel, and low-dose hCG were not that expensive oop. Plus the discount programs helped a lot. One other thing, when I was going over everything with the pharmacy, several said to ask your RE if they have any coupons or rebate forms type of thing. Sometimes the pharmaceutical reps will give those to the doctors OR sometimes (although this is much rarer now) they will leave samples. And sometimes women who've had successful cycles with leftover meds (unused) will donate back to their doctor, so it's always a good idea to talk to your doc about that too. It never hurts to ask. I got most all of my Follistim, and all of my Ganirelix, Ovidrel, and crinone donated by my doc for our next cycle. I only had to purchase the hCG and one 900 pen of Follistim. 

Another suggestion I've heard, but haven't tried yet myself, is to call the manufacturing company for that particular med that you need. Sometimes they also will donate meds if they think you "qualify". If we have to cycle a 3rd time, I will likely be trying that route as well. 

We're going to try to cycle again before the end of the year, but we're completely oop so it's super expensive. Our first cycle was about $9500 plus about $2500 for the meds. Since then our RE has been able to reduce his prices so we're looking at about $5000 for the next cycle I think (with a discount for needing to repeat the cycle). 

Also, just as a suggestion, when you're dealing with low count (also our issue...and of course depending on how low, but...) it's almost not worth it to try iui. The success rates are so much lower, I just wouldn't even try it, knowing all I know now. Before our Ivf/icsi I was hoping to try iui first, but after really discussing in-depth with our RE about success rates and with as low as our counts are, it just would have been a total waste of time and money to even try. Just my 2 cents. :shrug:

Anyway, I hope this helps a little and gives you more options. :hugs: I wish you all the best and lots of :dust: for when you do move forward. :flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello wannabeprego, mine was $11,000 it included the meds, the hospital and the dr fees including ICSI. We used Walgreens specialty pharmacy and we got our meds for $1800. We did two cycles of iui and they were a waste of money since DH had VR. Good luck to you!!


----------



## wannabeprego

pk2of8 said:


> Hey there :flower:
> 
> My first ivf/icsi was one year ago so I'm not sure if prices have changed all that much, but when we did it, our insurance would not cover any injectibles so I called like 5 or 6 different pharmacies (including Freedom pharmacy). For me, it worked out to be somewhere in the range of $600 or so cheaper to use Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy. They had some programs you could sign up for that gave discounts on the Follistim which as you know already is one of the pricey ones. All you had to do was give them your email address and confirm it. I was on 300 units for 10 days so I had to get like 3 of the 900 pens plus another 300. But a little tip they don't tell you is that the pens are typically overfilled, so if you measure out your doses carefully and use each pen completely, you might have some leftover. I had the entire 300 pen plus some of my last 900 pen leftover after 10 days of stims. ... AND they don't expire when the box says. My RE has told me we can still use what I had leftover from my last cycle for the next one. That might be controversial with some ladies, but I've heard the same thing from several sources. :winkwink:
> 
> My insurance covered only oral meds or like the crinone suppositories. The Lupron and Ovidrel, and low-dose hCG were not that expensive oop. Plus the discount programs helped a lot. One other thing, when I was going over everything with the pharmacy, several said to ask your RE if they have any coupons or rebate forms type of thing. Sometimes the pharmaceutical reps will give those to the doctors OR sometimes (although this is much rarer now) they will leave samples. And sometimes women who've had successful cycles with leftover meds (unused) will donate back to their doctor, so it's always a good idea to talk to your doc about that too. It never hurts to ask. I got most all of my Follistim, and all of my Ganirelix, Ovidrel, and crinone donated by my doc for our next cycle. I only had to purchase the hCG and one 900 pen of Follistim.
> 
> Another suggestion I've heard, but haven't tried yet myself, is to call the manufacturing company for that particular med that you need. Sometimes they also will donate meds if they think you "qualify". If we have to cycle a 3rd time, I will likely be trying that route as well.
> 
> We're going to try to cycle again before the end of the year, but we're completely oop so it's super expensive. Our first cycle was about $9500 plus about $2500 for the meds. Since then our RE has been able to reduce his prices so we're looking at about $5000 for the next cycle I think (with a discount for needing to repeat the cycle).
> 
> Also, just as a suggestion, when you're dealing with low count (also our issue...and of course depending on how low, but...) it's almost not worth it to try iui. The success rates are so much lower, I just wouldn't even try it, knowing all I know now. Before our Ivf/icsi I was hoping to try iui first, but after really discussing in-depth with our RE about success rates and with as low as our counts are, it just would have been a total waste of time and money to even try. Just my 2 cents. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I hope this helps a little and gives you more options. :hugs: I wish you all the best and lots of :dust: for when you do move forward. :flower:

@PK, Thank you so much, your post was chock full of great information!!! :hugs:

I am definatly going to check out the Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy!!! It sounds like a really great option!!! :thumbup:

Can I ask what your DH's sperm count and motility was like? My DH's most recent SA is listed in my signature. We just barely qualified for IUI based on DH's last SA. The DR preferred a minimum of 10 million for IUI but was willing to let us do it as long as DH had over 5 million :spermy:.

Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope your next IVF cycle gets you a BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello wannabeprego, mine was $11,000 it included the meds, the hospital and the dr fees including ICSI. We used Walgreens specialty pharmacy and we got our meds for $1800. We did two cycles of iui and they were a waste of money since DH had VR. Good luck to you!!

Hi Happy!! Thank you for the information!!! :flower:I see you just recently had your embryos transferred and you must be super excited!!! How many emryo's did you transfer? When can you :test:with an HPT? I wish you the best of luck and I am sending you tons of baby dust that you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:

I wanted to go straight to IVF w/ICSI and do it in either November or December because I was feeling like IUI may be a waste of $$ and I felt like every time I paid for IUI it was taking away from my ability to be able to afford the IVF with ICSI. But my sister suprised me and offered to pay for my first IUI cycle if I didn't get pregnant from it. She is going to reimburse me the cost as a Christmas present if it doesn't work so we won't loose out on the money. I am still trying to decide if we should try the IUI and I have some time because I am in my 2WW right now and would have to call my DR's office on the first day of my AF to order meds to try the IUI. :shrug:

My DR gave DH & me about a 15% cance of pregnancy with the IUI. My biggest fear is that I found out that I have Endometriosis and scar tissue when I had my surgery on 08/29 (details in my signature) The endo can grow back over time and so can the scar tissue. So i feel like it is very urgent for DH and me to hurry and take advantage of the months following my surgery. My DR said I have about a year before the Endo can grow back and about a 10 to 15% chance every year that it could return. But, I have heard stories from girls that say their endo returned in 4 to 6 months after their surgery!! :dohh: I do have a mild caseof Endo though, looking on the right side though.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

We transferred two great quality embryos. Our official date is 10/9 a week from today. We plan on testing the monday before if we can hold off that long. That is so nice of your sister! Since we had a VR we thought that with time our numbers would increase but they didn't. We actually had a failed VR because after 18 months the tubes blocked forcing us to do MESA where they extract the sperm from the testis. So that added to our cost. I guess if IUI is not too expensive you can give that a try. Good luck to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> We transferred two great quality embryos. Our official date is 10/9 a week from today. We plan on testing the monday before if we can hold off that long. That is so nice of your sister! Since we had a VR we thought that with time our numbers would increase but they didn't. We actually had a failed VR because after 18 months the tubes blocked forcing us to do MESA where they extract the sperm from the testis. So that added to our cost. I guess if IUI is not too expensive you can give that a try. Good luck to you!

Ohhh, how exciting would it be if you had twins!!! :winkwink:Good luck hun!! I hope you getyour sticky BFP and go onto have a H&H 9 months!!!:dust::dust:

It costs about $700 bucks for one month cycle of IUI. Since my sister will reimburse me I am really considering doing it just the one time. 

Please keep me updated when you do test!! I have eveything crossed for you!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

$700 is not that bad. Are you doing injectables or just clomid?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> $700 is not that bad. Are you doing injectables or just clomid?

I will be doing the ovidrel aka trigger shot with the clomid!! 

The insemination and washing of the sperm is $350.00 but with the ultrasound, blood work etc, it comes to about 700 bucks for the full month cycle.


----------



## pk2of8

Wannabeprego :hugs: I sincerely hope the iui works for you sweetie! With your numbers, I defo think you should try iui once, especially if the endo has been removed and IF you're positive your tubes are clear. Those 2 issues are major factors in whether or not iui will/can be successful or not. Your numbers are a little low for iui but not unheard of. And you've got great motility too. 

Our first SA was almost 2 years and at that time it was 5.5 mil/ml so lower than what you have now. Our last SA was with the ivf cycle last year (just haven't felt the need to test again knowing we haven't had the money to do ivf again yet) and we were down to 300,000 TOTAL count. So quite dismal at that point. When we first met with our RE we were at about 2mil/ml so it has been a drastic downhill change over the course of a year for us and unfortunately, medications/hormones for dh won't help. We're going to get him back in for a new SA in the next couple of weeks to see where things stand as we're hoping to cycle again before the end of the year. It's possible he won't have any sperm based on his diagnosis. I'm praying that wont be the case, but thankfully, we did go ahead and freeze 3 sperm samples last year before we did the ivf, just in case. 

Anyway, I also have endo. My tubes don't appear to be blocked but I've not had a lap done or endo removed. We felt the ivf pretty much bypasses all of our issues so no point in paying extra for additional procedures. I'm leaning towards having the lap done now tho just in case it betters our odds with the ivf at all this next time around. 

In any case, that is good news that your doc will try the iui with your numbers. :flower: and 700 isn't that bad. I would just be careful about getting caught up in trying that over and over. That 700 will add up quickly. I want to say iui's typically have a success rate similar to natural ttc'ing...so somewhere about 20-25% each try??? I could be wrong about that. But ivf success rates are usually around 50-60% each try, depending on issues of course. My RE personally had a success rate of 97% bfp on his last cycle group in June so it gives me GREAT hope for our next try. :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

pk2of8 said:


> Wannabeprego :hugs: I sincerely hope the iui works for you sweetie! With your numbers, I defo think you should try iui once, especially if the endo has been removed and IF you're positive your tubes are clear. Those 2 issues are major factors in whether or not iui will/can be successful or not. Your numbers are a little low for iui but not unheard of. And you've got great motility too.
> 
> Our first SA was almost 2 years and at that time it was 5.5 mil/ml so lower than what you have now. Our last SA was with the ivf cycle last year (just haven't felt the need to test again knowing we haven't had the money to do ivf again yet) and we were down to 300,000 TOTAL count. So quite dismal at that point. When we first met with our RE we were at about 2mil/ml so it has been a drastic downhill change over the course of a year for us and unfortunately, medications/hormones for dh won't help. We're going to get him back in for a new SA in the next couple of weeks to see where things stand as we're hoping to cycle again before the end of the year. It's possible he won't have any sperm based on his diagnosis. I'm praying that wont be the case, but thankfully, we did go ahead and freeze 3 sperm samples last year before we did the ivf, just in case.
> 
> Anyway, I also have endo. My tubes don't appear to be blocked but I've not had a lap done or endo removed. We felt the ivf pretty much bypasses all of our issues so no point in paying extra for additional procedures. I'm leaning towards having the lap done now tho just in case it betters our odds with the ivf at all this next time around.
> 
> In any case, that is good news that your doc will try the iui with your numbers. :flower: and 700 isn't that bad. I would just be careful about getting caught up in trying that over and over. That 700 will add up quickly. I want to say iui's typically have a success rate similar to natural ttc'ing...so somewhere about 20-25% each try??? I could be wrong about that. But ivf success rates are usually around 50-60% each try, depending on issues of course. My RE personally had a success rate of 97% bfp on his last cycle group in June so it gives me GREAT hope for our next try. :happydance:

Thanks for sharing your story!! I really appreciate it!!:flower:

I hope your DH's :spermy: count has improved for your next SA!!! I am wishing you good luck and tons of baby dust that your next IVF cycle will be a success!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed back in 10/2009. His first SA done shortly after the VR had a sperm count of less than 5 million and only 36% motility. The second SA done around the end of the year last year was when we saw his numbers improve and I had him on vitamins at that time,it went up to the 6.5 million with 65% motility. So we just barely qualified for IUI. Our DR requires a minimum of 5 million but would of peferred at least 10 million for IUI. My DR prefers us to go straight to IVF w/ ICSI but due to the cost we are considering the IUI. In general after a VR the :spermy: count numbers can improve for the first 2 years after the surgery. 

I am a little worried that DH's SA numbers may have changed since it has been quite some time since his last SA, and I do know that with a reversal sometimes scar tissue can build up over time and bring the :spermy: numbers down. I have had hm on vitamins the last 2 months and I am keeping him on them since we are getting ready to move forward with either IUI or the IVF w/ ICSI. Hopefully his numbers will continue to be good. 

The success rate I was given by my DR for the IUI was 15%, and for normal couples I guess the range is 10% to 20% so not that big of a difference. 

My endo came as a total surprise to me and I had no idea I had it. I am lucky that I had a mild case of Endo though and that the Dr was able to remove the endo and scar tissue. The problem is that the endo and scar tissue can return over time. My Dr said we have 1 year before the endo might return and it is a 10 to 15% chance every year it can grow back. 

The IVF succss rates are more appealing because they are higher, and I am healthy as long as the Endo stays away, so I think it could work for us. I still need to make up mymind for sure what to do next. I am so confused. :wacko:


----------



## qwer

Please share the clinic info if its ok with you. 
You could mssg if you like.

Thnx.



wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the info ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I found a clinic back in my home state thatI am originally from that will do one round of IVF with ICSI for $4,500.00 and a 2cnd cycle for $6,000.00 total, they provide discounts on additional cycles that are needed. It is way cheaper, and about half of the cost than the ferility clinic that I have close to my home that I have been going to currently.
> 
> On the fertility clinic that I want to go to website, it says 1 cycle of IVF meds is about3k, but they also say it depends on how high of doses you need your meds to be.
> 
> My pharmacy plan will cover a few of the meds like progesterone, but I was really hoping to find out the specific costs on the injectible drugs for one cycle of IVF. I have heard that the injectibles are where the bigger costs come in!!
> 
> Any specific info you girls can give on the injectibe drugs and cost would be appreciated!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

qwer said:


> Please share the clinic info if its ok with you.
> You could mssg if you like.
> 
> Thnx.
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I found a clinic back in my home state thatI am originally from that will do one round of IVF with ICSI for $4,500.00 and a 2cnd cycle for $6,000.00 total, they provide discounts on additional cycles that are needed. It is way cheaper, and about half of the cost than the ferility clinic that I have close to my home that I have been going to currently.
> 
> On the fertility clinic that I want to go to website, it says 1 cycle of IVF meds is about3k, but they also say it depends on how high of doses you need your meds to be.
> 
> My pharmacy plan will cover a few of the meds like progesterone, but I was really hoping to find out the specific costs on the injectible drugs for one cycle of IVF. I have heard that the injectibles are where the bigger costs come in!!
> 
> Any specific info you girls can give on the injectibe drugs and cost would be appreciated!!!Click to expand...

Sure no problem. I will PM you the info., They list the pricing info right on their website and they are the best priced clinic I could find and they had success rates similar to the more higher priced clinics. I was so over joyed when I found the clinic because I could actually afford a cycle of IVF and ICSI is included in their rate. Good luck to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Qwer, can you send me a PM because it won't let me send you one since you are new to the website?


----------



## PositiveUs

I know a lot of you object to this but I buy my meds online from others who have had cycles with left over meds (not used meds of course!). I have had great success with this. Some live close and we meet, most live far so we go through paypal and the prices are incredibly low compared to pharmacies. My friend did this before me and that's how I started. She had great success as well and now she's pregnant, so......

Insurance does not cover anything in my state, but it did cover lupron and intralipids.

Good luck everyone!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------

